# Costa



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

So I go into costa *yelp* and order a flat white.. (I was desperate so cut me some slack)

Anyways, I order a flat white which is supposedly contains 3 espresso shots.

So I'm watching her make it. Reasonable tamping and preparation but hideous milk skills. So I see her grind out a pre-determined dose, level and tamp. From what it seems is a max of 20g puck as she disposes. I'm standing there trying to work out how I get 3 shots of espresso from this. Surely I should have had my double from that portafilter and another single added from a seperate portafilter. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Am I missing something here?

Yes, the incredible levels of profit they post!

However I am as guilty as you and am sat in M&S drinking a very mediocre americano


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes you are missing something,--- a good coffee shop in your area.

Vote with your feet and keep the hell away from crap coffee. Go there once and drink it, that can be their fault but if you go there again it's got to be your own fault with no excuses.

Ian


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

poona said:


> From what it seems is a max of 20g puck as she disposes.


A standard triple is 21 g so that sounds right? The measures seem to have been blurred these days though. I don't mind Costa; their espresso-based drinks are head and shoulders above *$$$. I'd never risk a straight shot though


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah suppose it might have been 21g. I don't need a good coffeeshop where I am because currently I believe I make the best coffee in Bournemouth


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You guys need to start voting with your feet.

Personally Im never desperate enough to visit such places


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

poona said:


> Yeah suppose it might have been 21g. I don't need a good coffeeshop where I am because currently I believe I make the best coffee in Bournemouth


Have you tried boscanova?


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

No? Any good? Just about to google it.

p.s Gary was working 'oncall' and was gagging for caffeine


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Ah very good. Looks decent quality compared with what else is on offer down here. Shame it's in Boscombe


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

My girlfriend used to go costa on the way no work in the morning. I literally rather wake up at 7am just to prepare her a coffee, than have her set foot I'm a costa!

Although she is obsessed with skinny, extra hot, grande lattes. From me she gets a semi skinny, hot enough, 12oz keep cup latte


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

poona said:


> Ah very good. Looks decent quality compared with what else is on offer down here. Shame it's in Boscombe


Yes worth a visit. Three large mazzers on the counter.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> You guys need to start voting with your feet.
> 
> Personally Im never desperate enough to visit such places


I'm not a Costa fan as such, it's more that they're the best of a bad lot







Have only been in there recently when I've needed wifi while on the road. (Honest).


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The best thing about costa are the chocolate covered beans.

Can't say much about the coffee though, maybe they should open a confectioner?


----------

